# Am I Crazy? Competitivecyclist.com



## dafocks33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am fairly new to road biking. I have an old Lemond and I have been mountain biking for a few years. I know I will never grow tired of this sport.
I have always been a guy who is not afraid to spend some extra money on things that I know is of high quality. I am looking for a bike that I will not have to upgrade within the next five years while still on a somewhat beginner budget. I have been looking for months and gathering a ton of info on some different Intro carbon and Alum bikes. I know a guy who owns a BMC Pro Machine and he raves about it any chance he can. I am seeing a ton of guys talking on here about the Team Machine Force full bike on Competitivecyclist.com for 2300. I know this is a great, great deal and really probably more bike than I would really ever get out of it. My problem is the fit....and not having the security of a local LBS fitting the bike.I also ave never ridden the Team Machine, only the Pro Machine. How much is it normally to take a bike into get fit and is that something a lot of people do? Has anyone ever bought a bike on here before? How much assembly is required? any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dafocks33 said:


> I am fairly new to road biking. I have an old Lemond and I have been mountain biking for a few years. I know I will never grow tired of this sport.
> I have always been a guy who is not afraid to spend some extra money on things that I know is of high quality. I am looking for a bike that I will not have to upgrade within the next five years while still on a somewhat beginner budget. I have been looking for months and gathering a ton of info on some different Intro carbon and Alum bikes. I know a guy who owns a BMC Pro Machine and he raves about it any chance he can. I am seeing a ton of guys talking on here about the Team Machine Force full bike on Competitivecyclist.com for 2300. I know this is a great, great deal and really probably more bike than I would really ever get out of it. My problem is the fit....and not having the security of a local LBS fitting the bike.I also ave never ridden the Team Machine, only the Pro Machine. How much is it normally to take a bike into get fit and is that something a lot of people do? Has anyone ever bought a bike on here before? How much assembly is required? any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


There are several pitfalls to this approach, but there are also steps you can take to minimize the risks.

The problem with thinking you can buy a bike online then go to the LBS for a fitting is, if you guessed wrong on the size, fitting is going to be more than what it should be, which really comes down to tweaking rather than _making_ the wrong size frame fit. And doing so runs the risk of changing your f/r weight distribution - and possibly the handling of the bike.

Obviously, not being able to test ride the bike prior to purchase is another drawback because you're not given the chance to get a feel for the fit, ride and handling. IME, just because someone raves about a bike doesn't mean you'll feel the same.

All that said, if you still want to pursue this, assuming your LeMond fits well, I suggest taking some measurements (or finding the geo chart online) and comparing it to the BMC. From there, you should be able to decide if it's even a close enough match to be workable (sometimes, they're not) but the key is knowing your fit requirements. The better you know them, the better the odds of success using this method.

If you don't do your own wrenching, as a ballpark figure I'd set aside about $125 for final assembly and fit assistance, but that varies by region/ LBS.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I suggest that you get "fitted" before you buy the bike, otherwise it may never fit correctly. (versus buying the bike and then taking it in to get fit) A fit session can be anything from finding the right size frame and the correct geometry to getting everything set down to the millimeter. Good luck.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Use their on-line fit calculator and call them and discuss how it applies to a specific bike. Just make darn sure you get your measurments correct.

There's no reason that shouldn't be as accurate as what a bike shop who doesn't have you and the bike together will tell you. 

There's no substitute to riding a bike before buying it. But there's no advantage to someone looking at your measurements in person vs over the phone/internet so if you're going to get a bike you've never seen take the free fitting from Competitive Cyclist.

You'll proably still need to take it in for tweaks afterwards (new stem perhaps) but that beats paying before and after.

Not trying to talk you into buying a bike you can't see first. But if you're going to do that there's not advantage to seeing a bike shop first (there would be with lots of other venders though). But Competitive Cyclist has enough tools and knowledge so it's not a 'guess'.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hank Stamper said:


> Use their on-line fit calculator and call them and discuss how it applies to a specific bike. Just make darn sure you get your measurments correct.
> 
> There's no reason that shouldn't be as accurate as what a bike shop who doesn't have you and the bike together will tell you.
> 
> ...


To the contrary, that's exactly what using an online fit calculator does. Based on what's inputed, it outputs acceptable _ ranges_. Might not be a wild guess, but it's a guess nonetheless. If you doubt this, take your own measurements and input them into some fit calculators. I'd bet their 'guesses' will all be different.

As long as a reputable LBS is chosen, the advantage offered is that the cyclist is presumably dealing with experienced fitters that know the proper methods of measuring and (more importantly) what geo would work best for them. 

I might agree with some of your logic if the OP were dealing with a custom builder, but CC (or similar) are not, so they won't have the necessary tools available to assist at the same level.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

"If you doubt this, take your own measurements and input them into some fit calculators. I'd bet their 'guesses' will all be different."

That must mean that bike shops can only provide a guess then according to your logic. Because we all know they don't all come up with the same recommendations.

op, Just so you're clear on the point I'm trying to make. There's no question that if you have a bike to look at there's no question sitting on it in a shop is way better than talking to someone over the phone. But in the absence of getting bike and rider together......I don't see any advantage to talking to someone face to face vs over the phone.
It boils down to the individual. I've talked to Competitive Cyclist and would trust them. Lots of sites I wouldn't. Just like lots of shops I wouldn't. It's the person not if they are employed by a brick store or an internet place.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Hank Stamper said:


> Use their on-line fit calculator and call them and discuss how it applies to a specific bike. Just make darn sure you get your measurements correct.


The guys at Competitive Cyclist are really good. Phone most mail order company and you get "sales" people who don't know bikes. Every time I have phoned CC the guy on the other end knew the bikes.

Their "fit" calculator is really good too, but you need to read the theory behind each fit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you know your size, not such a big deal, but keep in mind sizing can vary among brands and even different models. Fit is everything. Get your road bike at an LBS capable of sizing you correctly. The best bike in the world isn't going to offer you advantages if it's the wrong size. 

Competitive Cyclist is a great place to get stuff, but not a great source for your first road bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

spade2you said:


> If you know your size, not such a big deal, but keep in mind sizing can vary among brands and even different models. Fit is everything. Get your road bike at an LBS capable of sizing you correctly. The best bike in the world isn't going to offer you advantages if it's the wrong size.
> 
> Competitive Cyclist is a great place to get stuff, but not a great source for your first road bike.


+1...don't get a bike online for your first 2-3 bikes for sure unless you know EXACTLY what you need. Also...a high end race bike might not be the best choice for someone starting out or someone who wants to tour or ride centuries. Generalizing here, but they often handle really quick and are designed for people who have developed the flexibility to handle a more extreme drop between saddle bars than an amateur level bike.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You say you have an old Lemond? YOu should take careful measurements all around that bike and call CC and talk to them. Based on a bike you already ride and are comfortable on, it's not rocket science to pick a new frame and get the fit close to what you already have.


----------

